# Three "blind" birds - video



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's what it looked like from our blind set up the night before. Joe decided to let these guys grow to adulthood.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice video,but why are you whispering?

the wife and i have had turkeys that close to our blind and we talked in a normal tone of voice and never spooked them

however we did have the shoot thru mesh down so they couldnt see us

if i was bow hunting and them jakes were that close,one would definatley be getting an arrow run thru it

shotgunning, i would probably let them walk in hopes of a long beard


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing- Looks like you are hunting on your lawn- really green there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good choice by Bullwinkle (?) to let them grow.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep, Bullwinkle, YD. I wish he had a computer from this century so he could join the fun on PT but he says the site takes too long to load, etc.

You could hear me ask Joe about my choice to use a single decoy, because he wanted to take another one - like it would work better. I talked him out of it and had to rub it in. By the way, I didn't hear him answer but the jakes' appearance spoke plenty loud enough.

I'm sure the birds didn't hear us whispering or see us but they could hear my camera making artificial shutter sounds when I took some stills. I'd shut that sound off but I'd never know when it was taking a photo. By the way, I just got some prints made and the FedEx driver left the package on my porch...in the rain. I guess they'll have to try again.

Yes, JSwift, really green. Just behind the trees in the background runs the Looking Glass River, which was over flood stage last month with our record rains. Now, we are fighting the effects or record mosquitos but at 38 degrees, they're not flying this morning.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool! So what do you think about only using one decoy now? lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good video, thanks


----------

